# The Short Story Thread-Promote your short works here. (No Novels!)



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I've noticed one sad trend. Short stories don't get enough love. If you've written flash fiction, a short story, novelette, or novella, feel free to share it with our members here. This thread will make it easier for readers seeking short fiction to discover new works. As this thread grows, I'll compile the books mentioned in your posts to the OP List.

*Note to Authors: If you want your book added to the index list, please use the KB Link-Maker to add a text-link to your post. Books mentioned in posts without a proper text-link WILL NOT be added to the list.*


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Flash Fiction:

Ripples (paranormal/anthology)


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Short Stories/Novelette:

The Fall of Ithar (fantasy)

The Tale of Liril (childrens/fantasy)

The Grey Elk (fantasy)

Asha (urban fantasy)

Pryde's Choice (fantasy)

To Read or Not to Read (suspense/horror)

The Hour of the Time (suspense/horror)

THEY (suspense/horror)

Idol Siren (young adult)

Taste (horror)

Aria: The Author's Cut (horror)

Impressive Bravado (mystery)

A Hint of Murder: The Writer (suspense/mystery)

A Hint of Murder: The Doctor (suspense/mystery)

A Hint of Murder: The Bouncer (suspense/mystery)

Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Collection) (romance/anthology)

Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Collection Vol. 2) (romance/anthology)

Holiday Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Short Stories Collections) (romance/anthology)

Small Little Things (anthology)

8 (fantasy)

Of Love and War (historical romance)

Only In My Dreams (contemporary romance)

Sweet Savage Charity (historical romance)

A Walk In The Woods (anthology)

October Fire (A Dream In Three Parts (Short Story)) (science fiction)

Fluid Fulfillment (Short Story) (The Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mysteries) (suspense/mystery)

Licensed For Love (Short Story) (The Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mysteries) (suspense/mystery)

Madness Under The Mistletoe (anthology)

Contribution To Mankind and other stories of the Dark (horror)

Criminal World (anthology)

The Bone Yard and Other Stories (anthology)

Night Sighs (paranormal)

The Vampire from Hell: The Beginning (Part 1) (paranormal)

10 Bits of My Brain (anthology)

The Spirits of Magic (paranormal)

In Shadow (horror)

Strong Heart Blue (science fiction/romance)

Bone Magic (dark fantasy)

The Three Fingers Case (fantasy)

Night Games (suspense/thriller)

The Vampire from Hell: The Beginning (Part 1)

Charles In Charge (suspense/thriller)

Heart Shaped Hammer (suspense/thriller)

United We Fall (suspense/thriller)

Divided We Stand (suspense/thriller)

Tooraloo (suspense/thriller)

Crank Shot (suspense/thriller)

Finkle and the Fish (contemporary fiction)

Golden Opportunity (western)

A Fair of the Heart (Welcome To Redemption: Book 1) (romance)

A Fair to Remember (Welcome To Redemption: Book 2) (romance)

The Perfect Blend (Welcome To Redemption Book 3) (romance)

Grounds For Change (Welcome To Redemption: Book 4) (romance)

Home Is Where the Heart Is (Welcome To Redemption: Book 5) (romance)

The Heart of the Matter (Welcome To Redemption: Book 6) (romance)

Three Shorts (suspense/thriller)

Three of a Kind (suspense/thriller)

Three on a Match (suspense/thriller)

Three the Hard Way (suspense/thriller)

Dreaming, Not Sleeping (erotica/horror)

Drug Lord's Stories: 2 For 1 (erotica)

Slutty...Slutty...Wife (The start of Nasty Things) (erotica)

You're fired! (erotica)

The Man With Two Eyes (science fiction)

Sleep (science fiction)

If I Profane with My Unworthiest Hand (science fiction)

Inner Lives: Three Short Stories (science fiction/anthology)

Ditched Again (romance)

If Tombstones Could Talk (paranormal romance)

Four Chances: A Short Story Quartet (erotica/anthology)

Danny's Boy (erotica)

Fenton: the Loneliest Vampire (Lost Realm) (paranormal)

The Ranch Next Door and Other Stories (western/anthology)

Timberwolf - A Spooky Short Story (suspense/horror)

Early Morning Trail Ride - A Short Story (contemporary fiction)

Taking Care of Katrina (suspense/mystery)

Leave No Wake (suspense/mystery)

The Black Lake: 13 Classic Tales of Terror (horror)

To Steal an Angel: SF stories (science fiction/anthology)

Dark Futures: SF meets Horror (horror/anthology)

Touched by Magic: Human Dramas in the Paranormal World (paranormal/anthology)

Too Good to be True (erotica/horror/anthology)

Alsiso (erotica/suspense/anthology)

Voyager and the Aliens  (science fiction)

Dust Storm (western)

Mors Amoris (horror)

Animal Behavior and Other Tales of Lycanthropy: A Chilling Collection of Werewolf Horror (horror/anthology)

Strange Tales (fantasy/horror)

The Biological Clock From Hell (suspense)

After the Funeral (fiction/inspirational)

Three Avenues of Escape (contemporary fiction)

Porch Swings (contemporary fiction)

Bread of Life (contemporary fiction)

Ancient Tales, Modern Legends (contemporary fiction)

LUNCH READS Volume 4 (contemporary fiction/anthology)

Drowning - Four Short Stories (contemporary fiction/anthology)

The Other Iron River, and Other Stories (suspense/horror/anthology)

Five of the Haunted (suspense/horror/anthology)

The Point (suspense/horror)

They're Waiting (suspense/horror)

Old Farts (humor)

The Witch Who Made Adjustments (suspense/horror)

The Storyteller: A Ghostly Tale For Christmas (suspense/horror)

Fairy Tale Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Short Stories Collections) (romantic/collection)

Two Shorts (High Fidelity & Christmas Oratorio) (literary/fiction)

_The Survivor_

Ethan Cobb Story Collection One (collection)

Among the Little Fishes (with Bonus Story: Help Wanted - Dead or Alive) (humor)

Last Rites (with Bonus Story: Neighborhood Watch) (contemporary ficton)

Butterflies and Hornets (contemporary ficton)

Arrest Me, Please (contemporary ficton)

Echo Lake--A Short Story (suspense/horror)

Motherhood (suspense/horror)

The Spyder and the Spy (A Romantic Suspense Short Story) (romantic suspense)

Step Into My Parlor (A Romantic Suspense Short Story) (romantic suspense)

Kindling (collection)

The Waster's Tale (contemporary ficton)

The Wheel of Justice (humor)

Recycling (contemporary fiction)

Choose Your Future (contemporary/fantasy)

A Quiet Place in the Country (contemporary romance)

My Learned Friend (suspense/mystery)

And They Called Her Spider: (fantasy/mystery)

Maiden Voyage of the Rio Grande: (fantasy/mystery)

Oh Human Child: (contemporary/fantasy)

Last Hurrah: (suspense/horror)

Gone Bad (suspense/mystery)

Show No Mercy (suspense/mystery)

The Writing on the Wall (suspense/horror)

Passion, Fire and Fury (romantic suspense)

It's A Dog's Life (A DI Lorne Simpkins novelette) (suspense/mystery)

A twist in the Tale (Short Stories) (collection)

High Spirits A TRUE paranormal short story (paranormal)

The Virgin's Tutor (erotica)

Intimate Cowgirl (erotica)

He Came By Night (erotica)

The Wedding and Other Short Romantic Stories (romance/collection)


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Novellas:

The Blue Witch (fantasy)

Spouse Hunting (romance)

Diary of a Zombie (suspense/horror)

Unlikely Trio (western)

A Time To Heal (romance)

A Time for Change (romance)


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Dr. Katie McCarty DVM, is called in to assess the 'mutilation' of a horse. She finds a crazy woman who calls herself a 'Horse Whisperer' running a barn full of teen-aged girls and young stallions. This is a recipe for disaster - luckily Dr. McCarty's there when it strikes. (7k words)

'Impressive Bravado' Kindle profile page.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity. I'm very excited about a series I'm working on called "A Hint of Murder." There are three stories so far and each are between 9-12K. I'm having a blast writing them and they are getting great reviews.

You can see all three here: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=%22A+Hint+of+Murder%22+lia+fairchild&x=0&y=0


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread.  I am all about shorts!  

I've put out three short story collections in my Flirts! series:  Flirts!  Beach Flirts! and Holiday Flirts!  Each collection features five linked, sweet, funny romantic short stories. Each story is 8,000-12,000 words long.  I've been getting a really good response to them, hearing from people who didn't think they liked shorts!  Other people are enjoying them on their lunch breaks or during their kids' sports practices. Volume 1 of Flirts is 4.7 star rated on Amazon.  I'll be putting out a new collection every other month.


Spouse Hunting is my sweet romance novella and is 4.6 star rated on Amazon.


----------



## Thomma Lyn (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for this thread! _Ripples_, my collection of flash fiction, is available at the Kindle Store for $0.99. The stories are magical realism and feature a young couple who are destined to become soulmates for life -- take a journey into first love, second sight, and soulmates with an uncertain fate.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kevis,

this is a great help for your fellow short story authors!

Folks, to help Kevis out, when you post, please use the KB Link-maker to add a text link to your post so that Kevis can cut and paste for his index posts.

Betsy


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kevis,
> 
> this is a great help for your fellow short story authors!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, Betsy. That will certainly streamline the process of creating the OP list. So far, the thread is off to a great start. A tip of the hat to everyone who posted already.


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

My new book 'Small Little Things' is a collection of 100 short stories from my blog. 

Feel free to take a look


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

A little different . . . but definitely short.
Thanks for the thread!

• 10 Amazon Reviews: nine 5-star and one 4-star
• 18 Goodreads.com ratings: Avg 4.67 stars (out of 5)
• Over 500 Facebook likes

http://www.amazon.com/8-ebook/dp/B004BLJ9R4/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/8-The-Untold-Story/236407236402914

Mm


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Kevis. This is a great idea.

Of Love and War - historical romance

Only In My Dreams - contemporary romance

Sweet Savage Charity - historical romance

A Walk In The Woods - anthology

I'll have a novelette coming out on December 1. Actually, it's available on Smashwords, now, but I'll wait to post it when it's on Amazon.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

October Fire (A Dream In Three Parts (Short Story))

A harrowing literary short that follows one woman as she is drawn deeper toward the truth surrounding an apocalyptic virus and the tragedy it inflicts not just on the world but on her life as well.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Check out To Read or Not to Read by Vincent Hobbes. A marvelously written short story that's sure to send a chill down your spine. Download it for FREE at Amazon.


----------



## mattlynn (Jun 10, 2011)

Check out Lethal Force by Matt Lynn. It has collected a bunch of 4 and 5 star review on Amazon.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Count me in for some Short Story Luuuvvv too!

I've got two Short Stories out now plus a Christmas Novella too! Here's the scoop:

Your fave Bootscootin' Books and Cozy Cash Mystery Characters - The Mom Squad - are back!

Each Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mystery (short story) will feature at least one of The Mom Squad quirky-crazy, blue-haired Charlie's Angels wanna-be's!

The Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mysteries are a unique treat for fans of my Bootscootin' & Cozy Cash Mystery Books...with a short story-sized peek into my collection of interconnected books.

Each short-story, you'll get to meet one of the Mom Squad Member's extended families plus learn the unique skill each Mom Squad Member has been trained-to by The Cozy Cash Mysteries' Quarter Master R.

For *Fluid Fulfillment...

Think Victoria's Secret meets Kill Bill, featuring Roxy's mom Lily Vaughn, who some say is now fairly gifted in Jujitsu.*

*For Licensed For Love...

Think Roz Focker of Meet the Fockers as The Terminator's new Sarah Connor - partnered with - Cliff the Mailman from Cheers.

LICENSED FOR LOVE * - Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mystery #2 - features Jules' Aunt Tulip, who rumor has it, is now not just a sex therapist, but also a femme fatale.

She's licensed on all-things-love plus licensed to kill. And guess what? It's hunting season...

For a Sneak Peek Excerpt, c'mon over to my new D. D. Scott-ville cyber home at

http://ddscottville.blogspot.com

So what happens after LICENSED FOR LOVE's "The End"?

Welcome to Madness Under The Mistletoe - A Christmas Anthology!

Where here's the scoop regarding Zoey and Roman for this holiday season...

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond in The Grinch's Whoville

In this anthology of four Christmas novellas, we've got...

Reindeer with an emissions problem, Christmas superstitions galore, a quirky-museum miracle and a pole dancer turned assistant to Mrs. C (as in Mrs. Claus)!!!



99 Cents



99 Cents



Christmas Anthology $2.99 (for four novellas)

Happy Reading!!!

P.S. Text-Links are as follows:

Fluid Fulfillment (Short Story) (The Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mysteries)

Licensed For Love (Short Story) (The Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mysteries)

Madness Under The Mistletoe


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Matt and DD, thanks for sharing your books. Would you mind including the KB-Link maker links to your books so I can add them to the index list?


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Kevis "The Berserker" Hendrickson said:


> Matt and DD, thanks for sharing your books. Would you mind including the KB-Link maker links to your books so I can add them to the index list?


Got mine added! Thanks sooo much!!! Cheers!!!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

DDScott said:


> Got mine added! Thanks sooo much!!! Cheers!!!


Thanks, DD. Your books are added.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Here you go, a collection of short supernatural (ie ghost / weird stuff, not shapeshifters)

Contribution To Mankind and other stories of the Dark (USA)

Contribution To Mankind and other stories of the Dark (UK)

And thanks for doing this. Much appreciated.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Read this one a couple weeks back. One of the more original ideas I've come across in a paranormal romance story. PR fans should definitely check The Grim Reaper's Novice Volume One Soul Collector Series out.


----------



## L. Nikolov (Oct 10, 2011)

From the award wining author of "Karoi - the rope dancer" here is a new collection of contemporary, proffessionally told stories. The story "DAVID'S CHILD" received LiterNet award, and ""In the Beginning Was the Subway" was awarded in a competion organized by Human Library Foundation.










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005TPQ41A


----------



## jmoralee (Sep 6, 2011)

I have two collections of short stories on the Kindle:

Criminal World

The Bone Yard and Other Stories

Thanks.


----------



## emmameade83 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I just joined Kindle Boards and am delighted to find this page re short stories.
I'd like to share a link for my paranormal romance short story collection here.

Night Sighs


It's based on the romance between the vampire Tristan who's part of a rock band called The Dead Beats and his girlfriend Alex. Tristan's trying to persuade Alex to come over to the dark side. Will she resist?

http://emmameade.com/


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

Great idea doing this thread! Thanks.
Here's my collection:
10 Bits of My Brain

And my individual short stories:
The Spirits of Magic -- witches, faeries, and dreams
In Shadow -- horror
Strong Heart Blue -- SF with a romantic twist
Bone Magic -- dark fantasy during WWII
The Three Fingers Case -- dragon detectives


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

Kevis- Great post! I love the short story and am glad it is making a comeback, at least in the crime / suspense genre. Here are some that I have written and are available for kindle. If anyone has some recommendations for crime/suspense shorts, would love to hear about them.

Night Games
When Jimbo Mulligan gets into voyeurism with his new girlfriend Crystal, he gets more than he bargained for.

Charles In Charge
When an Irish ex-pat's wife goes away for a girl's weekend, leaving him to watch over his fourteen year old daughter, old demons return and bad things happen

Heart Shaped Hammer
A parent's love knows no boundaries, especially when the judicial system fails them

United We Fall
When Terry O'Brien and his wife try to swindle United Investments out of a million dollars, the payoff isn't exactly what they had in mind

Divided We Stand
Irish mob boss William "King Billy" McGowan comes up with a creative way for his old friend Mel Miller to pay back the fifty grand he owes, but doesn't have.

Tooraloo
When you rat on the mob, there's always a price to pay. Hitmen Layne and Shane need to find the snitch and make things right.

Crank Shot
To find out where his mate Danny's daughter is after she's been kidnapped, an Irish American hitman uses a creative interrogation method to get the answer.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

After committing a horrible crime against the Gaiad, the eternal guardians of the woods, a remorseful knight is forced to confront his demons.

Pryde's Choice is a 4,000 word fantasy short story.


----------



## emmameade83 (Nov 14, 2011)

let's keep this thread going

The Vampire from Hell: The Beginning (Part 1) Short Story paranormal by Ally Thomas


----------



## andywhitlock (Aug 24, 2011)

Well hello! I am proud and nervous to share my short story with you. It's a dark comedy (8,000 words) and it's called Finkle and the Fish.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks so much for this. I would like to promote my two novellas. The first is a zombie book that is not your typical zombie story, and the second is a western.

Diary of a Zombie

Unlikely Trio

David S.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Another great short story by Vincent Hobbes. The Hour of the Time is FREE at Amazon.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

emmameade83 said:


> let's keep this thread going


I agree, Emma. Keep em coming! 

*ETA: And folks, don't forget to use the KB-Link maker to add a text link to your books as mentioned in the OP. No text-link. No index link.*


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Gary the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Short Stories --> (it's not about fairies) A dozen literary shorts, all previously published in magazines and journals for only 99 cents. 
http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI


----------



## DonnaMarieRogers (Jul 6, 2011)

What a wonderful idea, thanks so much!

Golden Opportunity - Contemporary Western

A Fair of the Heart (Welcome To Redemption: Book 1) - Small Town Contemporary Romance Series by Donna Marie Rogers & Stacey Joy Netzel (Books 1 & 2 are FREE!)

A Fair to Remember (Welcome To Redemption: Book 2)

The Perfect Blend (Welcome To Redemption Book 3)

Grounds For Change (Welcome To Redemption: Book 4)

Home Is Where the Heart Is (Welcome To Redemption: Book 5)

The Heart of the Matter (Welcome To Redemption: Book 6)


----------



## Matthew.Iden (Nov 6, 2011)

Kevis - Thanks for taking the initiative on this and helping other shorty authors. My offering:

Three Shorts (crime, psychological twist, dark humor)
Three of a Kind (crime, psychological twist, dark humor)
Three on a Match (crime, psychological twist, dark humor)
Three the Hard Way (crime, psychological twist, dark humor)


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread - I have more short stories than anything else on my Kindle - Love 'em!

Dreaming, Not Sleeping is an erotic horror short.

Dreaming, Not Sleeping


----------



## SpicyAndJuicy (Nov 18, 2011)

Yup..Good thread... I am addicted to erotic stuff, in print and real.
So here are my short stories:

Drug Lord's Stories: 2 For 1
Slutty...Slutty...Wife (The start of Nasty Things)
You're fired!

They are all part of the Kindle Nastyness series and honestly I don't know when I will stop writing erotic stuff. My mind dreams, thinks and creates SEX around 23 hours a day.
SpicyAndJuicy Blog


----------



## cbwriterman (Nov 20, 2011)

The Man With Two Eyes (sci-fi)









Amiar's exploration of a restricted part of his town quickly turns into a journey that causes him to question everything he has ever known when he meets a man living beneath his city. As Amiar gets to know this mysterious man he learns that not everything in his town is as it seems, especially when he makes the mistake of accidentally revealing his secret to the wrong person.


----------



## MichaelKRose (Nov 5, 2011)

I have three short story ebooks available.

_Sleep_ is a science fiction/horror short story: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0065R3PY0

_Inner Lives_ is a collection of three literary science fiction/speculative fiction stories: http://www.amazon.com/Inner-Lives-Three-Stories-ebook/dp/B0062B066O

The third ebook I currently have available, _If I Profane with My Unworthiest Hand_, is a story that can also be found in _Inner Lives_: http://www.amazon.com/If-Profane-Unworthiest-Hand-ebook/dp/B0068OYXIM

Michael


----------



## Stacey Joy Netzel (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread! Donna Marie Rogers posted about our Welcome to Redemption series a couple posts below, and remember, WTR books 1 & 2 are FREE for you to check out the series.

I'd like to add my short story, DITCHED AGAIN. A high school reunion story told from both sides in a she said/he said format.



And my short paranormal romance, IF TOMBSTONES COULD TALK.



Happy reading!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

My urban fantasy story *Asha* is free at Smashwords. No coupon needed. Click here to download your Kindle-friendly copy.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

My short story collection is still free. I was nominated for the local Ditmar Award based on these stories: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004WF38RQ

Also, individual stories:

The story that won Writers of the Future (10,000 words):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005W93L28

Reprints of stories published in pro magazines: 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MME1RA (novellette)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006209NW8

Short story double (horror, one story published, one new):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0068IZJ2M

My bestselling short story title (not that this is saying much):
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W9BTKK


----------



## fairkatrina (Jul 8, 2011)

I've just released a new short story collection, Four Chances: A Short Story Quartet. Four mm short stories of Lust, Love, Longing and Loss. Reviewed 5* on both Amazon and Goodreads! Only $0.99, total length 36,000 words (145 pages)

I've also got another mm short story, Danny's Boy, a tale of love against the odds in the working class north of England. Total length 11,000 words (45 pages) $0.99

For something a bit different try Fenton: the Loneliest Vampire (Lost Realm). Part of my Lost Realm series, but written to be read as a stand-alone. It's the story of an asexual man trying to find love on his own terms. Total length 7700 words (31 pages) FREE on Amazon US


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I have about a dozen recently-released shorts on Amazon - a mixed bag of SF, Fantasy, comedy and horror.

Any of the three middle links below (in the sig) will take you to them.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I wish I could say my short story: God in the Machine is free on Amazon, because it's free on BN, but it just hasn't hit yet, I suppose. Feel free to report a lower price if you like or grab it from Smashwords.

http://www.amazon.com/God-Machine-short-story-ebook/dp/B005PF9RY0/


----------



## ElisabethGFoley (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for creating this thread! Here's my contribution:

The Ranch Next Door and Other Stories (collection of seven Western short stories)


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here are two more:

Timberwolf - A Spooky Short Story

Early Morning Trail Ride - A Short Story

Thanks!


----------



## Hilary Thomson (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's two short stories I wrote just for fun. They've been kicking around the internet for a while, and I finally loaded them on my Goodreads profile. People who read them seem to like them. They're Tolkien parodies, so read at our own risk.

http://www.goodreads.com/story/show/284614-diary-of-the-trials-and-tribulations-of-saruman

http://www.goodreads.com/story/show/284612-pippin-s-diary


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Great thread, thanks for starting it. My 23,000 word historical romance novella, _The Mercenary's Price_, is available for 99 cents.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I have two stand-alone short mysteries:

Taking Care of Katrina
Set at the Minnesota State Fair, a hitman tries to take out the elderly Katrina - but doesn't realize just how wily Katrina can be!

Leave No Wake
This story was originally part of a print anthology called 'Resort to Murder', in which all the mysteries take place at a resort.


----------



## pandorapoikilos (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for this. At the moment I have two short stories up on Amazon. 
 
Best - Dora


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

I run a magazine that offers 6-8 new shorts each month! With some stories from authors in this very post even!

You can find it here:


----------



## zstopper (Jan 11, 2010)

_Ministry of Morgasm_ is a 13K word story that deals with the role
of pleasure in the lives of contemporary women. Against a backdrop of
divorce trauma two sisters trying to save each other explore a human
potential group that makes some dubious claims.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been writing for magazines like _F&SF_, _Asimov's_, _Alfred Hitchcock's_ and _Weird Tales_ for years, and have a good number of short story collections out on Kindle. Here are some of them:

The Black Lake: 13 Classic Tales of Terror

To Steal an Angel: SF stories

Dark Futures: SF meets Horror

Touched by Magic: Human Dramas in the Paranormal World

Too Good to be True -- erotic horror tales.

Alsiso -- erotic suspense stories.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I've got two:

Voyager and the Aliens - science fiction

Dust Storm - western


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I've written several short stories. Most of them would probably be classified as young adult fantasy, and I keep all of them posted on my website for people to read for free if they like. I think there are about ten of them up there right now, about various things. Some have appeared in magazines and anthologies, but not all of them. I don't write short fiction so much anymore because I mostly work on novels nowadays, but once in a while I take a notion to write one.

Anyway, if you'd like to read them, my website is www.williamwoodall.org


----------



## 18590 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have some short stories and novelettes just put on Amazon.

Science Fiction Adventure Short Story


Galaxy Freight Science Fiction Adventure Novelette Series
 

YA Science Fiction Adventure Novelette


Cosy Mystery Novelette


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

This one's only free for a few hours, so get your complimentary copy of The Blue Witch while Santa's giving! Offer ends today.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Rattling Bones is a collection for those readers who like a little shadow in their light read.

http://www.amazon.com/Rattling-Bones-collection-stories-ebook/dp/B005REL8PA/

it's also in the Kindle select program


----------



## SamanthaSands (Dec 12, 2011)

My erotica short story, Mr. X Games, Slow Torture is free today on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006IGAT1U


Samantha


----------



## jamesd72 (Dec 15, 2011)

Fancy a small slice of classic 1930s noir? Please check out Valentine in Paris here:

http://www.amazon.com/Valentine-in-Paris-ebook/dp/B006DJD22A/

Many thanks for reading and enjoying.


----------



## keithdbz (May 19, 2010)

From me, you have two choices:

Mors Amoris
5 sexually-charged, spine-tingling tales at the low price of $1.25

And

Animal Behavior and Other Tales of Lycanthropy: A Chilling Collection of Werewolf Horror
Eleven Startling Tales of Werewolf Terror!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I also have three books of Sherlock Holmes stories out on Kindle:

Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century (Immortal Holmes)

More Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century (Immortal Holmes)

and The 3rd Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century (Immortal Holmes)


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a brand new collection of dark fantasy tales out on Kindle:

Strange Tales

10 stories, 2 of them -- 'Aegea' and 'Covered Mirrors' -- never seen in print.


----------



## GEShultz (May 2, 2011)

About my short story The Biological Clock From Hell (Cost: 99 American Pennies)



Linda Matthews is thirty-nine years old. She's desperate to find the right specimen of a man who will sire the child that will bear her father's name and his legacy. Age forty is coming on fast, and she feels that time is running out, as the tick-tock noises in her head grow louder and more obnoxious: what she refers to as her own personal Biological Clock From Hell. But once she finds the right man, after her hopes soar sky high, she becomes frustrated because her new beau won't fully allow her to be a part of his life. She suspects he has a dark secret, or perhaps even... No, she can't bear to think that maybe he's married. That could be very bad for him. Very bad...

Thank you,

Gregory E. Shultz


----------



## CandiceHern (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a Regency Romance short story, "Desperate Measures," that finally went FREE on Kindle a few days ago. It's a traditional sweet Regency romance, ie no sex. Hope you will download it and give it a try. Hey, it's free! 










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00539TLVM/candicehern


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

My "Ghosts" (below) is a short story in my Ancients' War universe.


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

I have made 7 of my crime / suspense short stories free today and it will continue through tomorrow midnight. If you do download them, a huge thank you in advance!....Sean

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_20?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=sean+patrick+reardon&sprefix=sean+patrick+reardon%2Caps%2C271


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

My short story (which is also the first in a series) about Special Forces conducting cross-border operations during the Vietnam War:










Sergeant Sean Deckard has been running recon with America's ultra secret Studies and Observations Group for over a year, taking part in cross border operations into Laos, Cambodia, and North Vietnam. Coming off a mission that nearly decimates his entire team, Sean is given yet another suicidal task. It is a mission that could end the Vietnam War, a mission that powerful forces will do anything to prevent from happening.

Issue One in an exciting new military fiction series.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RPTKD2


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Kevis,

Thanks for hosting a thread for the oft-ignored shorter works! I think e-books may just turn out to rejuvenate appreciation for shorter works.

I've got several short stories available for Kindle.

After the Funeral is about a man and his daughter after the death of his wife, and how the daughter helps him connect to his wife's faith.

Three Avenues of Escape is about a young man's use of several items left to him by his brother as a means of escaping his father's bigotry.

Porch Swings is about a young woman's realization that she doesn't even know the people she has been living next to for five years, and what she does to change that.

Bread of Life is about a drug smuggler who finds an innocent and naive man to use as a drug mule, and what happens when the man's good nature rubs off on him.

Three Avenues of Escape is Free, the others are all 99 cents.

Thanks again!
Elmore


----------



## twg144 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow just what I was looking for. Thanks for this thread.
I have a few published over the years and now some in Kindle.
The Kindle of course is what is important here.

My first book a collection of 12 short stories is Ancient Tales, Modern Legends:



A short story of mine "A Pot Of Gold" was published as well by Istoria Books here LUNCH READS Volume 4.



It is great to meet and see all the other short story writers here on this board 

Thanks again for hosting this thread


----------



## pentalpha (Apr 9, 2011)

Drowning - Four Short Stories

by Barbara Scott Emmett


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

Some short stories you might enjoy:

The Other Iron River, and Other Stories (collection of three stories)

Five of the Haunted (collection of five stories)

The Point (single, 99 cents at Kindle store but free now at Smashwords and hope to have it free at Amazon as well some time soon. This story is included in _Five of the Haunted_.)

They're Waiting (single, not included in a collection at this time.)

All these are short ghost/fantasy/horror stories.

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

One of my short stories "The Wheel of Justice" is available to download for FREE all weekend.
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wheel-of-Justice-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A
US - http://www.amazon.com/The-Wheel-of-Justice-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A
DE - http://www.amazon.de/The-Wheel-of-Justice-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A
FR - http://www.amazon.fr/The-Wheel-of-Justice-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A
ES - http://www.amazon.es/The-Wheel-of-Justice-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A
IT - http://www.amazon.it/The-Wheel-of-Justice-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A
If you enjoy reading this story any reviews would be appreciated.
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's a couple of my many short stories:

Old Farts (literary, humor) - which is incidentally *free* starting today, for five days (Jan 21-25).

The Witch Who Made Adjustments (Halloween fantasy)


----------



## jaim101 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

The Storyteller: A Ghostly Tale For Christmas is available for just $0.99.

It's Christmas Eve. Midnight. Tobias and Loriana are in a deserted car park, talking about leaving their partners and running away together. It's freezing, apparently cold enough to freeze the dashboard clock to 12:03AM. Loriana's phone rings, that too is stuck at 12:03AM. Confused and a little scared, they drive away. Suddenly Tobias cries out and demands Loriana stop the car. They run back to look at the Town Hall clock. It's stopped at exactly 12:03AM. It is then that they notice a side door to the Town Hall is slightly ajar...

The Storyteller is a festive short story which owes a large debt to A Christmas Carol. It is about how we can't always see that what we want may not be what is right for us and that what we truly need might be right in front of us.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I've got a new one in my Flirts! romantic short stories collection. I just released Fairy Tale Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Short Stories Collections) this week. Modern takes on old tales, and the only magic is the real-life kind. Stories include "Cindi," "Red," "Belle," "Snow," and "Goldie."

Have a great weekend of reading, everyone!


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

*Two Shorts
High Fidelity & Christmas Oratorio
flash fiction
by André Jute*



Respectively 1050 words and 242 words.

*Get them FREE! Click the cover.*
 
*Two Shorts (High Fidelity & Christmas Oratorio)* are published together. They're prime cuts from _Scenes from a Bizarre Life,_ my memoirs, unlikely to be published before another quarter century has elapsed.

Secretly, of course, one cannot help but be flattered to be asked to write your memoirs, and the interest of readers in my now mainly dull life - I eat, I exercise, I sleep, I write, and nobody credible has tried to kill me in quite a while - never ceases to amaze me. So I've started saving a snippet here and a snippet there. Some of them make little flash fictions, short stories. I enjoyed the attention received by _The Survivor_ so much, I decided to publish two of these snippets as flash fictions.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

​
Once upon a time, in manuscript, *IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth* started out very differently. Over the years, en route to the simple, straightforward novel it is now, huge chunks ended up in the trash as counterproductive or unnecessary to the main trunk of the story. But I saved a piece because it has what it takes to be a shiver-making psychological short story.
 *A shiver-making psychological short story
by Andre Jute*​
 
*Get it FREE! **The Survivor*​
Now, a quarter-century later, I've remembered to publish it. It was cut because it gave the rest of IDITAROD the wrong tone. So y'all must not view The Survivor as part of IDITAROD but rather as a parallel short story, completely selfstanding, whose connection with IDITAROD as you know and love it is extremely tenuous, six or eight versions away from the novel as published.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

A Slice of Life - a novella for $1.99



Originally published in the anthology, A Walk in the Woods, with six other stories.

Grace Coulter has been hiding in the kitchen of her family restaurant since she was eight years old. That's when the name-calling began. Stretch, skinny-minny, boy in girl's clothes, all because of the slender height that had her towering over even the tallest boys in the class.

Now, nearly thirty years later, Grace is head chef of the failing restaurant and still hiding in the kitchen. Like many businesses during the current recession, Coulter's may have to start laying off employees or even close. But Grace has a plan to save the restaurant and the people she's known all her life; a plan that will force her to go out into the world and face her fears.


----------



## Shiromi (Jul 5, 2011)

Great thread. Can't believe I've never noticed it before.

 A dark new spin on the Snow White story told from the huntsman's POV

Follow Becca on her solitary mission to find a new home world for the human race


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

*Pale Moonlight (7 Post Meridiem #1)*
*Noir Novelette - Length: 8304 words (Digital Edition only)*

SERIES DESCRIPTION
A short novel series, 7 Post Meridiem comes in various genres where only one element connects every story; it plays in all times and space with each happening at seven in the evening. The first issue, Pale Moonlight is a noir short was written by the creator of the Epic Fantasy trilogy, Crystal Shade.

ISSUE #1 - PALE MOONLIGHT
December 1936, New York. Detective Jack Kelly bravely faces harsh daily life to always emerge victorious, but every evening as the clock chimes seven, he prepares for the battle he has always lost.

_"I enjoyed it as it took me away to another place and time as it gave me a brief window into mindset of that period."_ - Amazon US review
_"Quick enjoyable read with some beautiful imagery and language. A nice moment-in-the-life type story."_ - Smashwords review

*Digital Edition* ($0.99)*


* Also available at Amazon DE, Amazon FR, Amazon ES, Amazon IT, Smashwords, B&N, iBookstore, Sony, Kobo, Diesel


----------



## Ethan Cobb (Jun 7, 2011)

Just published my first short story collection!

Ethan Cobb Story Collection One

Which includes:

Among the Little Fishes (with Bonus Story: Help Wanted - Dead or Alive)

Last Rites (with Bonus Story: Neighborhood Watch)

Butterflies and Hornets

Arrest Me, Please


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I wanted to bump this thread back up, and what better way than to let you know that my short story Bread of Life is on a One-Day FREE promotion.

A short story (approximately 3,000 words) about a mobster who finds a naive and innocent man - a stooge - to transport his drugs. The stooge has an unexpected humanizing effect on the criminal.

So if the 99 cents was keeping you from giving it a try, then download away!

I appreciate any reviews/likes/tags/feedback.
Thanks,
Elmore



P.S. Kevis - thanks again for hosting, I did mention this in an earlier post so no need to add it to the master list.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I have 2 new novellas out on Kindle. One a supernatural thriller:



The other an SF/fantasy story:



Plus a new collection of horror/paranormal stories:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Elmore Hammes said:


> I wanted to bump this thread back up, and what better way than to let you know that my short story Bread of Life is on a One-Day FREE promotion.
> 
> A short story (approximately 3,000 words) about a mobster who finds a naive and innocent man - a stooge - to transport his drugs. The stooge has an unexpected humanizing effect on the criminal.
> 
> ...


Just read it on Amazon's Cloud Reader. I don't know what to say about it except I'm smiling.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just read it on Amazon's Cloud Reader. I don't know what to say about it except I'm smiling.


Aw, thanks, Gertie, you made my day!


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

Kevis,

Thank You for starting this thread. 

Here's mine. It's FREE.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

You can see the cover of my short story collection "Kindling" and some individual short stories in my signature below.
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

99 cent short horror stories right here! 

Echo Lake--A Short Story



or

Motherhood



Thanks for checking them out!


----------



## Kenji (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Kevis,

Thanks for kicking off this tread. With my short attention span, I am all about the shorts!

My shorts are Romantic Suspense with a touch of Spy & Intrigue.










 The Spyder and the Spy (A Romantic Suspense Short Story)







 Step Into My Parlor (A Romantic Suspense Short Story)

Thanks again!

Kenji


----------



## Picaquill (Jan 30, 2012)

Happy to participate and hopefully find a reader or two. I have a short poem, three short stories and a novella on kindle and would welcome any reviews. All books are about ordinary people dealing with the challenges of contemporary life. Pen name is Norhelm Staren. Thank you so much!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Reluctant-Warrior-ebook/dp/B0070NBB8K/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328128191&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Before-Leaving-ebook/dp/B0070NB9DM/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328128191&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Night-ebook/dp/B0070NBC52/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328128191&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.com/No-Slave-To-Destiny-ebook/dp/B0070NBAWM/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328128191&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.com/Wheres-Brenda-ebook/dp/B0071NP5N6/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328128191&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/Norhelm-Staren/e/B0072202AW/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Kevis 'The Berserker' Hendrickson said:


> I've noticed one sad trend. Short stories don't get enough love. If you've written flash fiction, a short story, novelette, or novella, feel free to share it with our members here. This thread will make it easier for readers seeking short fiction to discover new works. As this thread grows, I'll compile the books mentioned in your posts to the OP List.
> 
> *Note to Authors: If you want your book added to the index list, please use the KB Link-Maker to add a text-link to your post. Books mentioned in posts without a proper text-link WILL NOT be added to the list.*


This is great. I'm working on a short story now. Can I mention it here even though it's not finished?


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Here are the text links for my short stories as requested in the OP:

Kindling - Short Story Collection.

The Waster's Tale - Short Story.

The Wheel of Justice - Short Story.

Recycling - Short Story.

Choose Your Future - Short Story.

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Vera Nazarian said:


> Here's a couple of my many short stories:
> 
> Old Farts (literary, humor) - which is incidentally *free* starting today, for five days (Jan 21-25).
> 
> The Witch Who Made Adjustments (Halloween fantasy)


For all bird lovers, my short story "Jilly, The True Story of an Extraordinary Bird," will be available soon. I'm working hard to complete it.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice to see all the short stories, collections and novellas.

Bumping this thread again to mention my short story Porch Swings will be FREE today and tomorrow (February 7-. It's normally 99 cents, so that saves you almost a whole dollar! I would love to get some reviews for it if anyone has the inclination to do so after reading it.

A short story (approximately 2500 words) about a young woman in New York who comes to an abrupt realization that she doesn't even recognize her neighbors after living in the same apartment for five years. She resolves to do something about it - to bring the feeling of "Mayberry" to her life.



This story first appeared in the August 2009 issue of the nationally distributed magazine St. Anthony Messenger, and is now offered for Kindle by the author.

Thanks for looking, and keep those short stories coming!
Elmore
P.S. to Kevis, thanks as always for hosting it, and this one is already in the master list so no need to add it.


----------



## Heather Parker (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you for coming up with this brilliant idea - and giving us the opportunity to promote our stories here. Please could I mention my two mini-mysteries? Both are set in English villages - although very different stories. Best Wishes, Heather Parker

The first is A Quiet Place in the Country published by Wild Child Publishing and is available at $1.47.

Jessica enjoys her work as community copper in a small English village - until a young girl is found dead at the bottom of Lowther Crag. As the policewoman starts to investigate, she finds disturbing undercurrents in her quiet community. With the help of the local doctor, she sets out to uncover the girl's dark secrets, but soon finds her own life threatened... 
A Quiet Place in the Country



The second is My Learned Friend published by Untreed Reads and is available at $2.06.

When James Whitman moves to a small village in the English Lake District, he thinks he is leaving the world of crime behind him in the courtrooms of Manchester. Surely folks here wouldn't find themselves in need of a good defense lawyer - even one of the most highly respected in the land. Yet, when an old lady dies in mysterious circumstances, James finds himself working to protect a young boy accused of her murder. A local social worker, Katy, becomes his unlikely ally, and the pair begin to investigate. They soon discover life in the isolated village may not be as peaceful and innocent as it seems...
My Learned Friend


----------



## winspearj (Dec 1, 2011)

My fantasy folk tale 'The Huntress', available via my signature link.
Jonathan


----------



## Julie Morrigan (Jun 29, 2011)

What a great idea!

I have three collections:

Gone Bad 'Brit Grit' crime

Show No Mercy 'Brit Grit' crime

The Writing on the Wall Horror/weird fiction

Thanks for the opportunity to do this - much appreciated.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

StephenLivingston said:


> One of my short stories "Recycling" is available to downloadfor FREE today (8th Feb 2012).
> US - http://www.amazon.com/Recycling-ebook/dp/B004Y0UIMW
> UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Recycling-ebook/dp/B004Y0UIMW
> Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


I bought it. Thanks


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

You are most welcome Beatriz.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a few shorts available.

2 romance novellas.

A Time To Heal
A Time for Change

two novelettes.
Passion, Fire and Fury
It's A Dog's Life (A DI Lorne Simpkins novelette)

and a couple of short stories. One a collection of 6 (new one added) and the other is a true paranormal one.
A twist in the Tale (Short Stories)
High Spirits A TRUE paranormal short story

My friend Tiffany Towers has released three short erotica tales too.
The Virgin's Tutor
Intimate Cowgirl
He Came By Night


----------



## billb (Feb 2, 2012)

I have been working on a short story compilation that I will publish in paperback form. The individual stories are available on kindle, thus far we have:


A story told from a dollar bill's perspective.


Currently FREE (2/9). A conspiracy sci-fi action short


Heather McCoy is a unique superhero. Sci-fi/lesbian love story


A love story set at the end of the world.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Kindling - a collection of twelve tales by award-winning short story author Stephen Livingston. Written in a wide range of styles and covering a variety of themes from art, science and politics to metamorphosis, madness and murder.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm all caught up on adding everyone's books to the index list. If you post an announcement in this thread and use a KB-generated text link to mention your books, I'll continue to add your books to the list. For more information on how to create a text link, see the OP.


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for doing this, Kevis.

My short is actually FREE today.

The Chemist - Based on a Short Story


----------



## Ruth (Jan 7, 2012)

Just stumbled onto this thread. What a great idea! I just released a collection of romantic short stories. I also have another collection coming out shortly.

I didn't add the link in my previous posts. Here is the link to my short story collection....

The Wedding and Other Short Romantic Stories


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

I just noticed this too, when I was promoting a give-away today  Awesome idea!

I have three novellas, the first of which is FREE today:

DEEPER


DEEPER: A Contemporary Romance by Jorja Tabu

LOUDER

LOUDER: A Contemporary Romance

HARDER


HARDER: An Erotic Romance

and they are all available in this compilation of multicultural erotica:
DEEPER, LOUDER, HARDER: Lust and Love in Three Stories; A Compilation of Multicultural Erotica

I actually have two more stories, but I think that's enough self-promo for today! Thank you again for this great idea!


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

The Point -- a short ghost story. Mentioned this one and three others a few weeks ago on the thread, but The Point was 99 cents at the time. Amazon finally put through the price match this week, and that story is now free.

Others also available:
The Other Iron River, and Other Stories -- collection of three stories
Five of the Haunted -- collection of five stories; includes "The Point"
They're Waiting -- single short story.

Give 'em a look if you get a chance; reviews appreciated.

Thanks again for the thread.


----------



## Ras Ashcroft (Feb 8, 2012)

Supervillain: The Concise Guide is a humor/parody book around 26,000 words. It entertains those who have a few hours to spare and want a quick guide on how to conquer the planet. Enjoy!


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

I bet there is more drama in history and more comedy in your own life than in all the creative boogeyboos and starwars you could read in a lifetime--because it's REAL. I know that's the case in my life, short story though it is. So, write it. Read it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My Amazon Listmania list of favorite short story collections:

http://www.amazon.com/My-favorite-short-story-collections-on-my-Kindle/lm/R2T5BUZOKD5YX6/ref=cm_lm_byauthor_title_full


----------



## Chris J. Randolph (Jul 1, 2010)

Aloha!

I've got three shorts available currently, each $0.99 through the Kindle store. They are...



*Vengar the Barbarian in... The King, His Son, Their Sorcerer, and His Lover,* a comedic Sword & Sorcery story that follows the exploits of a very large barbarian in a world that time forgot. Approximately 10,000 words.



*The Salvaged Sword of Vengar,* the follow-up to _The King, His Son, Their Sorcerer, and His Lover,_ in which Vengar fights to reclaim his iconic sword from a terrible warlord. Approximately 14,000 words.



...and *Arcana Universalis: Terminus,* the first part of a full-length fantasy novel I'm currently working on. This is High Fantasy set in alien universe where magic has taken men (and monsters) to the stars. Powerful wizards command mystical starships in an endless war for dominance, and we meet a neurotic apprentice as he begins to learn some of the terrible, hidden truths of his world. Approximately 15,000 words.

Thanks for taking a look, and happy Sunday!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I did not & do not agree to the new TOS that I had no chance to agree to or deny.


----------



## j_call (Dec 31, 2011)

I have two shorts:

The Goat and the Heathen (2nd ed.) (contemporary romance)

The Very Thought of Him (erotica)


----------



## A. Okamoto (Feb 13, 2012)

I've put up a short story for .99 cents that ties into one of my novels, THE LONELINESS OF THE BLUE-EYED ASSASSIN: The Blue-Eyed Death in Okinawa


----------



## btrahan1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jonnie Dearborn: Vampire Hunter



Just finished my first ever ebook! It's a quick read that I think you'll enjoy!

It's listed for $2.99, and it's free for Amazon Prime members!

Cheers!


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for taking the time, Kevis.

Torment - A Supernatural Thriller (_18,000 words_)


Sugar Daddy - A Dark Thriller (_11,000 words_)


Jeremy's Loss - A Paranoid Thriller (_7,000 words_)


The Straw Man and a Murder (Supernatural/Suspense/Thriller - _5,000 words_)


QUICK THRILLS: Three Short Tales of Murder, Mystery, Intrigue...and a Three-Legged Dog Named Moby (each tale _under 2,000 words_)


All the best to everyone, and again; a *big* thanks to Kevis for the unconditional help 

Jeff Menapace


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Based on a true story, _Putting May to Rest_ is a short story of a girl's 18th birthday and holiday season interrupted by the demise of one of the family's matriarchs and the absurdities experienced during this period. A sad and sometimes hilarious story of death, dysfunction and dim sum.


----------



## winspearj (Dec 1, 2011)

My new fantasy short 'To Skin a Troll' is available via my signature link, alongside 'The Huntress', both of which form part of the Tales from the Woods series. If you like dark folklore then they might be just the thing. 

Kevis; thanks for this great thread.

Jonathan


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I have several:

His Name In Lights - hard SF previously published in pro magazine


This Peaceful State of War, the story that won the Writers of the Future contest


Short story collection of 14 stories, based on which I was on the nomination list for the Ditmar Award:


Party, with Echoes - published in Redstone SF


Whispering Willows (exclusively published as ebook)


Blood Red, two scary Aussie stories (one published, one new)


The Rebelliuosness of Trassi Udang - Indonesians in space!


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Just wanted to add:

My short story "The Straw Man and a Murder" is FREE today until Saturday the 18th. Check it out 



A ten year old boy finds solace from his abusive father in the cornfields where his 'friends' reside. One of these friends is a scarecrow. The others are crows.

When his father's violence goes too far, something must be done, and before the night is up the wicked will learn that vengeance comes in many shapes and sizes.

"The Straw Man and a Murder" is a 5,000 word tale of innocence and retribution.

* * *

Praise for "The Straw Man and a Murder"

"Overall: 4 1/2 stars...the sort of [horror] story where the pleasure is in knowing what is coming and waiting for that pay off...I find the author to be ridiculously talented. If the writing isn't as effortlessly good as it seems, and when is it really as effortlessly good as it seems, then he can keep it his little secret..."
--MichelleR, Red Adept Reviews


----------



## ellavines (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi, all! I have a bunch of short stories and novelettes (10k and under). They are in my signature and fall into the genre of erotic romance and some gothic/erotic romance. Some are pretty cheap as well at .99 and $1.99. Bat out of Hell, the one in my profile pic, is just .99 and is my newest release. Long live the shorter works! I enjoy writing them.

~Ella


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

FYI

I've got another FREEBIE out today in addition to "The Straw Man and a Murder" mentioned above (which is STILL FREE until tomorrow the 18th).

The FREEBIE today is called, "QUICK THRILLS: Three Short Tales of Murder, Mystery, Intrigue...and a Three-Legged Dog Named Moby." It will be FREE until Sunday the 19th 



Product Description
"QUICK THRILLS" is author Jeff Menapace's compilation of his three 1,500 word shorts:

- "BUSINESS IS BUSINESS, JAMES"

- "FISH AND BISCUITS IN A BARREL"

- and "FIVE CARD--DRAW!"

All three popular stories are together for the first time under one roof. "QUICK THRILLS" is the ideal companion for those five minutes you have to kill (pun most certainly intended) when your thirst for all things suspense, mystery, and murder needs to be quenched.


----------



## Kenji (Jan 24, 2012)

*Just Released: In A Little Corner Sly*

_In A Little Corner Sly_ is the third romantic suspense short story in _The Spyder and the Spy_ series.


 *In A Little Corner Sly* - US Edition

*In A Little Corner Sly* - UK Edition

In this story, Christine and Phillip have been tasked with tracking down a packet of sensitive material. They have a plan to retrieve the intel, but it requires them to use their skills to enter into a potentially dangerous situation.

Enjoy!

Kenji


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I forgot this one:


A novellette, published originally in Martian Wave. While diving in the methane lakes on Titan's south pole, Hadie's fiancee is struck by mysterious 'lightning' from a glass sphere. Hadie, a construct, artificial human, battles prejudice and hostility to help him recover, and discovers the truth behind the spheres.


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Kevis 

Published Claire: the Lost Fae, on Feb 13th. It's a Contemporary Paranormal Romance

http://amzn.to/aj-ctlf

Novella: Word Count ~ 37,782

~ Aithne


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks again, Kevis - here are the text links as requested for two short stories I recently added to KDP:

Skateboarders Save the Universe
Contemporary fiction about a scientist and his relationship with his teenage son, with the backdrop of a Super Collider project.

Don Quixote of Benton County
Contemporary fiction about a farmer in Indiana and his reaction to the sudden influx of wind farms with giant turbines changing the view from his multi-generational farm.

And the covers just for fun:


----------



## jenwylie (Feb 10, 2011)

Just released today:
Ring Around the Rosie (YA, fantasy, music)
Ring Around the Rosie

The Forgotten Echo (paranormal)
The Forgotten Echo (Immortal Echoes)

Jump (urban fantasy)
Jump

I also have a short story series, Tales of Ever (all 6 stories now out!) (YA, paranormal, fantasy)
The first is Banished
Banished (Tales of Ever)


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I've released another short story - this time in the superhero genre.

In The Apostle, Walter Dodge thinks his powers are a gift from God, and to be used to be both judge and executioner on the criminals around him. There are more law-abiding heroes, however, who disagree with that.

I am hoping this 99 cent short story may draw readers to my semi-dark superhero novel, and vice versa. I have it in KDP Select so it will occasionally be available for free.

Thanks for taking a look!
Elmore



EDITED to add: this will be FREE Tuesday-Wednesday, Feb 28-29.


----------



## Ryan Patrick (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice. I love short stories.

Here is mine. It's called "Lonely Lisa's Lonesome Life." It's kind of a dark fairytale without the moral at the end.

http://www.amazon.com/Lonely-Lisas-Lonesome-Life-ebook/dp/B006SA3OL8/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330394976&sr=1-2


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Bumping this back up with a couple more short stories:
You Are Better Now
The Nape of Her Neck
4-12: A Rough Season for the Bears

and my first collection:
Selected Short Stories of Elmore Hammes, Volume One: Slices of Life

Thanks for checking them out!
Elmore


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's a speculative fiction short, "The Shelter" set in an economically depressed America. 
www.amazon.com/Shelter-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B006QYH9SU/

Synopsis: The world around ten-year-old Sunni Brown is crumbling. War, disease and crushing poverty dance at the periphery of her fragile life. For awhile she counts herself amongst the lucky. But will she survive when she's evicted from her home and forced to live in an abandoned parking structure?


----------



## Rasi22 (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a collection of 3 short stories called Death Alarm. It is free for a couple more hours. Then it's only $2.99. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007H2JZS2


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The True Tale of Castaway Daniel Foss: A Short Story 

This short story is based on the amazing true tale of castaway Daniel Foss who, in the 1800s, survived alone on a remote and barren rock island. 

A fast read of approximately 18 pages.


----------



## mj1903ikjshdj (Mar 4, 2012)

This is my short story anthology. ( I think this technically counts in this thread.) There are seven stories in all and it will be free today (some time today).

http://www.amazon.com/Pens-short-story-anthology-ebook/dp/B007FMTT9Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1331273415&sr=1-1


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

BDSM erotica, short fiction--just to keep things classy around here. 

Going free this weekend!

http://www.amazon.com/HARDEST-ebook/dp/B007GTWKQK


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff Menapace said:


> FYI
> 
> I've got another FREEBIE out today in addition to "The Straw Man and a Murder" mentioned above (which is STILL FREE until tomorrow the 18th).
> 
> ...


My new short story Jill & Mickey, a True Story is free all day today. This story is for bird lovers and animal lovers in general. Here is the link
http://www.amazon.com/Jill-Mickey-ebook/dp/B007I4Y674


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

"Choose Your Future" one of the short stories from my collection "Kindling" will be available for free this weekend.

"Choose Your Future" - an award winning short story about the near future. First published in the anthology "Scotland into the New Era" this story was a winner of the inaugural Canongate Prize for New Writing. It is written in the second person and explores themes of art, science, politics and self determination. 

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## rubyscribe (Jun 2, 2011)

Here are my short stories

Mandy marries a Muslim

AN ARRANGED MARRIAGE

The Story of an Arranged Marriage


----------



## Terri and Andi (Mar 7, 2012)

My short story is free until Tuesday. Also, I'd really appreciate any feedback about any aspect of anything we're doing!


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Adding in with the linkmaker a Western novella Dead Men's Fingers by Tyler Brentmore.

There comes a time when a family man has to stand alone and face his buried past.


----------



## kimberlyjones (Mar 9, 2012)

Some really great looking titles!! I have picked up a few from the last few pages. Thank you all!


----------



## azieran (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a kindle book that's a double shot. Two tales of pulse pounding barbarian mayhem for .99 cents. At least check out the awesome cover art by V.Shane. The first tale was the featured story in Flashing Swords #10.

In The Hollow Kings, Brom a barbarian warrior, was sent away by his father to learn the ways of civilized men. Brom returns upon his father's death to become the new clan-king, but many of his people think that the years spent in civilization have softened him, making him unfit to lead. Word has spread to a neighboring clan, and their king has come to challenge his rule; the perfect test for Brom to prove himself to his clan.

In "Instant Carnage and the Secret of Runic Steel" someone or something is slaughtering Brom's kin. Some say it is the demon bear Barshakk, displeased with Brom's rule. Brom vows to stop whatever it is from killing more of his people.

http://www.amazon.com/Azieran-Hollow-Instant-Carnage-ebook/dp/B006RBAL0A/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1331339233&sr=8-4


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Short stories rock! 

My space opera is a shorter work. It's called _Defying Gravity_. It went free yesterday and is now hanging around #72 in Romance - Anthologies and #90 in Space Opera. I'm leaving it at $0.99 for at least a few more days (maybe longer, if it continues to do well at it).


And for the horror enthusiasts, I have my short story _Once Upon a December Nightmare_.


----------



## MerlinsMuse (Feb 25, 2012)

Good timing as I recently posted 2 of my short stories. Very different themes, but both getting positive feedback from readers. Enjoy!

EarthSong

A Lifetime to Love

Take care,
Catherine


----------



## Ruth (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Kevis,

Could you add my new collection, "The Invitation and Other Short Stories" to the list. (Fiction/Anthology/Multicultural)
The Invitation and Other Short Stories


----------



## biglew1971 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sometimes a wife can remain calm, cool, and collected-even when catching her husband in bed with a young girl over half his age. One possible response? Invite the bold bitch to dinner!

That was one possible reaction of civility, but Eve quickly decides another route. Really, there's no need to overact upon seeing a young girl in her bed with the man she's loved for over twenty years. Sometimes, a butcher knife is all you need.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

*7 POST MERIDIEM SERIES DESCRIPTION*
A short novel series, 7 Post Meridiem comes in various genres where only one element connects every story; it plays in all times and space with each happening at seven in the evening.



*Pale Moonlight (7 Post Meridiem #1) - $1.33*
*Noir Novelette - Length: 8304 words*

ISSUE #1 - PALE MOONLIGHT
December 1936, New York. Detective Jack Kelly bravely faces harsh daily life to always emerge victorious, but every evening as the clock chimes seven, he prepares for the battle he has always lost.

*"I enjoyed it as it took me away to another place and time as it gave me a brief window into mindset of that period."* - Amazon US review
*"Quick enjoyable read with some beautiful imagery and language. A nice moment-in-the-life type story."* - Smashwords review
*"Subtle sense of humour!"* - Goodreads / Amazon US review


*Anno Humanae Salutis (7 Post Meridiem XSS #1) - Extra Short Special, $0.99*
*Science Fiction Short - Length: 1419 words*
*(#2 Short Story on Amazon US Best Seller list, February 25, 2012)*

ISSUE XSS #1 - ANNO HUMANAE SALUTIS
February 2837, Aalsa Meridon. Every silent cry may turn to a beautiful song if someone listens, and answers in tones of hope, but in the year of Man's redemption, as the clock chimes seven, a shrill voice answers the last hopeless cry of a civilization.

*"This novel gives you an emotional charge beyond its shortness. It's a glimpse of Sci-Fi noir with a hint of personal drama."* - Amazon US review
*"Haunting, disturbing and sadly beautiful. This story is what the experts, whoever they are, call literary."* - Amazon US review


----------



## reneepawlish (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi, this is a great thread. My short story collection, called TAKE FIVE, could use some love 

TAKE FIVE
Five mystery tales set in Colorado.
Sarah Spillman, a sassy Denver police detective.
Reed Ferguson, a witty private eye with a love of film noir and Humphrey Bogart.
Kay, a computer nerd with revenge on her mind.

http://www.amazon.com/Take-Five-ebook/dp/B005UF57VC/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1331782522&sr=8-9


----------



## Ruth (Jan 7, 2012)

The Invitation and Other Short Stories, normally $2.99 is free until April 5th. Rated 5 Stars.

Drama, action and a sprinkle of humour - you get it all in this captivating collection. In 'The Invitation and Other Short Stories' you share a parent's worst nightmare, catch a dead woman walking, and smuggle butter onto a plane. These eight stories will send you on an emotional roller coaster ride. Kleenex optional.

The Invitation and Other Short Stories


----------



## Baron of Cleveland (Apr 3, 2012)

Crush Her Out of My Heart - real

White Towel (short story) - real


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

reneepawlish said:


> Hi, this is a great thread. My short story collection, called TAKE FIVE, could use some love
> 
> TAKE FIVE
> Five mystery tales set in Colorado.
> ...


I like to promote my new short story, Jill & Mickey which is free today and tomorrow. Here's the link
http://www.amazon.com/Jill-Mickey-ebook/dp/B007I4Y674


----------



## phantomwriterjoe (Apr 10, 2012)

It's awesome that you started this thread! I have a novella for you. Below is the link to the book, and the trailer.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpSO7LZKYy8


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Kindling - an award winning collection of twelve diverse short stories.


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the thread! 
TaleSpins™ fairytale retellings (for YA and up) are only 99¢ each!

Meet Creepy the 8th dwarf . . .



. . . and a princess who hires the witch from The Frog Prince to get revenge on a Mean Girl at school.



http://talespinsbooks.wordpress.com

Best
Mm


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

The Wheel of Justice is available to download for FREE today (16th April 2012).



If you enjoy reading this story any review would be greatly appreciated.

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Ann Swann (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is my MG/YA novella. It's a ghost story set in 1969. Two kids, a ghost dog, and a phantom pilot.


----------



## ElisabethGFoley (Nov 20, 2011)

I've just released a new short story. It's historical fiction, a Civil War story - War Memorial.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

My short story, LUST AND HONOR, a prequel to the highly-rated, full-length Legacy of the Highlands, is a free download for all formats on Smashwords (unfortunately, Amazon's minimum price is $0.99 unless you're part of select).

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167836


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Kindling (a collection of short stories) twelve diverse tales from an award-winning author.

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Gary, the Four-Eyed Fairy and Other Stories is a $1.99 collection of 12 interconnected short stories. It also includes the first chapter of my novel The Brubury Tales as bonus material. There are currently 14 descriptive reviews on Amazon if you want to learn more or download the sample.

The book was selected as a "favourite read" for April 2012 by Multi-Story.co.uk.

Review: An Exciting Series of Short Stories that Read Like a Novel...
"This is ostensibly a series of short stories, but because of the common theme and character of the narrator J.T. Glass, it feels much more like a novel. The reader is led through a series of situations J.T. finds himself in --- sometimes from childhood, sometimes adolescence, and sometimes adulthood --- and sees those situations through J.T.'s eyes. Those eyes are ironic, intelligent, and full of humor about things that would otherwise be impossible to cope with.

Reading this book is something of an emotional adventure. The situations are so shocking, and so varied, that there's never a point at which you can guess what's coming next. But the heart of the book --- the tone which is maintained throughout --- is kind enough that the ride can be endured, and is worth going on.

Oh, and most importantly. This book is written with an artist's eye (a fact which is hinted at in the very first story). Phrases are used symmetrically, popping up meaning one thing at one moment, and something much richer at another. The language, the pacing, and the mood are all established carefully.

If you ignore the attention poured into it, the end result is a book which reads smoothly and easily. If you care to, though, it's also a book worth studying."

http://www.amazon.com/Four-Eyed-Fairy-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B005D7KFHI


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is my husband's YA fantasy short story about a young gnome trying to find her place in the world. Only 99 cents.

Gnit-Wit Gnipper and the Perilous Plague (Rosehaven: the Hidden City)


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

My latest masterpiece. Once you've downloaded it to your Kindle, you'll be saying it's a masterpiece too, right?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

If you like horror/supernatural/suspense stories, here are three dozen of them by an award-shortlisted author, all for 99c:


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

For your reading pleasure, introducing my line of fantasy fiction from the _World of Arva_ series (ranging from short stories to novella):


----------



## Phil Berry (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi, can I mention Malady/Therapy? 12 shorts, last day of free promotion today. Theme - misfortune, and our response to it. Click onto the red book cover below for the summaries, download, dip in, discard, review one or two if you've got the time.  

Story 6, 'Tricks', is all true. Anatomy of a confidence trick.


----------



## Barrymore Tebbs (Feb 19, 2012)

Gothic horror - old school. The Yellow Scarf. 14K - free download 06/25/12 only.


----------

